# bill stuard commits suicide



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

the publisher and creater of the pit bull reporter. did any one here about this 
they found 5 lbs of pot and 40 riffles at his house. R.I.P. Bill


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Wait, now what happened?


----------



## Jax_09 (Nov 24, 2009)

FOX16 News


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thank you jax


----------



## Jax_09 (Nov 24, 2009)

The story that the public is getting sounds a little sketchy to me,brush fire notification ends in man taking his own life..........


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

R.I.P. Rushin Bill ,Sad way to go out


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Link's bad. RIP...


----------



## Jax_09 (Nov 24, 2009)

Link fixed


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the link. lol so now if you have 2 dogs you can be a fighter? Jeez they are really cracking down arnt they. I wish they would just leave the dogs out of it.
May he RIP


----------



## eish12 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Really*

The man fought dogs and you guy's say RIP...
How about GTH....


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

You know, I don't like dog fighting but if it weren't for dog fighting, we wouldn't have these wonderful dogs now would we?


----------



## Tnnrx7 (Dec 27, 2009)

Well we know the pot didn't kill him (but holy crap 5lb is a lot) and what the heck are "riffles"?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

eish12 said:


> The man fought dogs and you guy's say RIP...
> How about GTH....


How bout just not saying anything if you don't have anything nice to say? It's a dog forum. People love the dogs and have respect for those who had a hand in their history, whatever their contribution was.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I like how the first thing they say is they saw pit bulls on the property... but only removed two? big whoopie, i have 2!

RIP Bill


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

eish12 said:


> The man fought dogs and you guy's say RIP...
> How about GTH....


How about having some respect for the game it is what made the breed you are loving now. :hammer:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'm no fan of modern-day matching, but for me its enough that the man is dead and was never apparantly convicted of the crime that they're accusing him of now. Maybe he was guilty of possessing marijuana and guns. But furreal, the guy's dead. They can talk all the smack they want to about him now but they'll never be able to prove him guilty. Whether he was or not, its between him and God now I guess.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Tnnrx7 said:


> Well we know the pot didn't kill him (but holy crap 5lb is a lot) and what the heck are "riffles"?


5lbs isn't that much its like half of a garbage bag full lol, and they were talking about guns. He had over 40 guns in the house.

I'm with Megan I got two too big deal does that mean me and Megan roll dogs cause we have more than one, come on now. :hammer:


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

eish12 said:


> The man fought dogs and you guy's say RIP...
> How about GTH....


I'll even say it again,Rest In Peace Bill,sorry your gone.Prayers go out for your friends and family.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

gh32 said:


> I'll even say it again,Rest In Peace Bill,sorry your gone.Prayers go out for your friends and family.


 May you rest in peace Old Bill

And always being walking that dog over a green grass hill

May you always have a good one at your side

Matching your walk stride for stride

To h*ll with those who would denigrate your name

Without you the game won't ever be the same

We'll mourn the day that you left

The fraternity will always be left bereft

So here's a glass to you Old Bill

Wait for us all at the top of that hill.

We're all acoming , may take us awhile but we'll get there , some of us sooner than others , but we'll be there leash in hand and dogs at our sides.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

eish12 said:


> The man fought dogs and you guy's say RIP...
> How about GTH....


SO..... He wasn't the only one!!!

Yes people dog fighting is bad, we all know that!!!

But telling him to GTH.....that is just very CHILDISH. I am pretty sure you are not squeaky clean. You need to learn a little manners and respect the dead.

R.I.P. BILL!!!!


----------



## ZeusAndCrew (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh bull ****!!! I don't believe what I'm reading!
Trying to glorify or praise or justify the dog fighters for any reason is ridiculous!!!
What the **** are you feeling bad for this guy for??? He brought his own demise upon himself!!!
We can also thank the dog fighters for contributing to the problems we have with the breed today. 
Yeah, makes a whole lot of sense to feel bad over the loss of a dog fighter or someone who promoted dog fighting.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

ZeusAndCrew said:


> Oh bull s***!!! I don't believe what I'm reading!
> Trying to glorify or praise or justify the dog fighters for any reason is ridiculous!!!
> What the hell are you feeling bad for this guy for??? He brought his own demise upon himself!!!
> *We can also thank the dog fighters for contributing to the problems we have with the breed today. *
> Yeah, makes a whole lot of sense to feel bad over the loss of a dog fighter or someone who promoted dog fighting.


:hammer: Can you back up the above bolded statement?

Dog fighting IS NOT the cause of the problems in the breed. It is a few other things:
Bad breeders selling to anyone who has money
Bad breeders not breeding quality dogs
People making excuses for man biters, fear biters and not destroying apbts that have less than perfect temperament. 
Bad owners that let their dogs run loose

A real dog man wont have his dogs running the streets. Please tell me of the last match dog that went on to run the streets and terrorize people. Run the numbers on show bred vs mutt bred vs game bred on the bites. Are you serious? I mean if you don't think what these men did was what made our breed then get into another breed. The box and men like the above are what made the breed YOU own and love.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to gamer again.


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

Not to be a jerk, but he wasn't called a "dog fighter" b/c he had 2 APBTs. They called him a dog fighter b/c they found a dog pit on his property along with 40 empty chain spots. Lots of people on this forum have 2 APBTs & are not dog fighters. But how many here have 2 dogs AND set-ups for 40 more as well as a dog fighting pit on premises? THAT kind of points to one being a dog fighter. Then of course there is the account written by him about how he fought his dog 35.

It's not about his 2 dogs. It's about the other stuff past & present as well.

Blessings.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

RIP and those that have ill words will themselves be judged one day.

If it was not for the dog men of the past you would not have the breed we own today. I have no problem with pre 1976 matches and dogmen that made the wonderful dogs I own today. Evidence aside it is is silly (for lack of a better word because I can't curse!) to sit here and be gleeful at someones death. Even my worst enemy I would not dance on his grave but hold my tongue in respect. 
You just show what kind of person you really are.


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> If it was not for the dog men of the past you would not have the breed we own today.


How true. But when you bring drugs & guns into the mix (not naming any names here - several have done it) you help get our great breed banned & promote the negative stereotype of both breed & owner! Why people want to ignore stuff like that is beyond me.

Blessings.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ABK said:


> How true. But when you bring drugs & guns into the mix (not naming any names here - several have done it) you help get our great breed banned & promote the negative stereotype of both breed & owner! Why people want to ignore stuff like that is beyond me.
> 
> Blessings.


You your right _they_ are the reason for BSL and all the man biting APBT's you see in the media....... wake up and smell the humus! LMAO

Our breed can thank the gangster wannabes dog fighter, irresponsible dog owners, HSUS, PETA, and the Bully movement for starters. Calm down bully ppl it is only the image and explosion of BYB's the bully movement created. We were just talking about this in another thread. You have a thugged out person walking a bully with spiked collars. Do you think they care if that dog is a show dog? No they look at the package and run! This image could be Bully or APBT, that is what the public sees.
Don't sit here and try tell me Bill Steward and other dogmen (even if they did get caught up in other things) are the real reason our breed is in the trouble because that sounds cliché' like some HSUS banter!


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> Don't sit here and try tell me Bill Steward and other dogmen (even if they did get caught up in other things) are the real reason our breed is in the trouble because that sounds cliché' like some HSUS banter!


Shoot, I'll say it. They're as much of the problem as any other riff-raff. What do you think JQP thought when they read or heard that he had $124,000 worth of weed, a dog fighting pit, 40 chain set ups, 40 guns placed at strategic locations throughout his home & his blinds had peep holes in them? True or not, that image is JUST as bad (if not worse) then the sight of thug walking a spiked collared bully. Don't be scared to say it. Some will disagree with it, some will fight it, but the fact remains - if it's the truth, it's the truth & one shouldn't be afraid to say so.

BOTH promote a terrible image for us & our breed.

Blessings to all.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I'd hardly call weed "drugs" and as for a bunch of rifles... Well, I live in a republican state. Not to many old timers that don't have a stockade of munitions.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ABK said:


> Shoot, I'll say it. They're as much of the problem as any other riff-raff. What do you think JQP thought when they read or heard that he had $124,000 worth of weed, a dog fighting pit, 40 chain set ups, 40 guns placed at strategic locations throughout his home & his blinds had peep holes in them? True or not, that image is JUST as bad (if not worse) then the sight of thug walking a spiked collared bully. Don't be scared to say it. Some will disagree with it, some will fight it, but the fact remains - if it's the truth, it's the truth & one shouldn't be afraid to say so.
> 
> BOTH promote a terrible image for us & our breed.
> 
> Blessings to all.


:hammer: stories like that come and go but what does JQP see everyday? Your spiked bully or APBT walking with the gangster kid from down the street. Stories in the media are forgotten quickly but when it is in your face everyday that is what you will really remember. Yes they are both bad for our breed but like I said ppl remember what they see everyday.

Jon I do not think the guns are as bad as the pot  my neighbor probably has the same collection of guns! lol 
He may have not been a great man in some ppls eyes but again to sit here and be happy at his death is wrong on many levels.


----------



## ZeusAndCrew (Jan 22, 2010)

> Dog fighting IS NOT the cause of the problems in the breed. It is a few other things:
> Bad breeders selling to anyone who has money
> Bad breeders not breeding quality dogs
> People making excuses for man biters, fear biters and not destroying apbts that have less than perfect temperament.
> ...


You didn't read it very carefully! I said CONTRIBUTE to the problem. I didn't say they were the cause. I also know very well that bad breeders and other factors are part of the problem.

I have ZERO TOLERANCE for dog fighters as well as people who think its o.k. to fight dogs. PERIOD!
I am not the one who will be judged in the end. The evil dog fighters will be the ones who will be judged. 
And furthermore, there is no need to bash at me any further because I have already asked for my profile to be removed from this BS site!! 
Its pretty darned dumb for a site to send you a warning for posting the word "h*ll" in your post but they have no issues with dog fighters and people that support them. What a load of BS!!
I'm outta here!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You said a lot more than that and that is why you got an infraction, bye bye


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

ZeusAndCrew said:


> You didn't read it very carefully! I said CONTRIBUTE to the problem. I didn't say they were the cause. I also know very well that bad breeders and other factors are part of the problem.
> 
> I have ZERO TOLERANCE for dog fighters as well as people who think its o.k. to fight dogs. PERIOD!
> I am not the one who will be judged in the end. The evil dog fighters will be the ones who will be judged.
> ...


Buh bye I have yet to see a post here that is pro dog fighting. You just dont get it maybe your parents never taught you how to respect your elders


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

ABK said:


> Not to be a jerk, but he wasn't called a "dog fighter" b/c he had 2 APBTs. They called him a dog fighter b/c they found a dog pit on his property along with 40 empty chain spots. Lots of people on this forum have 2 APBTs & are not dog fighters. But how many here have 2 dogs AND set-ups for 40 more as well as a dog fighting pit on premises? THAT kind of points to one being a dog fighter. Then of course there is the account written by him about how he fought his dog 35.
> 
> It's not about his 2 dogs. It's about the other stuff past & present as well.
> 
> Blessings.


 What next? You going to dig up his corpse and hang it? Or just crucify him in effigy? How about John P. Colby? Lightner?Clouse? Hemphill?Tudor? Con Feeley?Joe Corvino?The Farmer Bros?Howard Heinzl? Maurice Carver?Wiz Hubbard?Hadley?Williams?Wallace?Searcy? Brown?

Where are you going to end your little list and it's associated campaign of denigration? Do you expect to find one of these dogs wihtout a 'fighting dog' in it's pedigree?


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

ZeusAndCrew said:


> You didn't read it very carefully! I said CONTRIBUTE to the problem. I didn't say they were the cause. I also know very well that bad breeders and other factors are part of the problem.
> 
> I have ZERO TOLERANCE for dog fighters as well as people who think its o.k. to fight dogs. PERIOD!
> I am not the one who will be judged in the end. The evil dog fighters will be the ones who will be judged.
> ...


 Good riddance , the wall is thataway>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

See if you can make it over in one jump , because being aware of and having knowledge of the history of the breed doesn't even remotely equate to 'support'.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

wow why does every thing always end up like this?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Too many hot buttons and ignorance. 
Some people are just not willing to look at the facts once they've already been blinded by ONE that they disagree with. 
Look y'all, you don't have to like dog fighting one bit, scoff at it all day long, but you need to understand that if not for dog fighting, we wouldn't be on this board today.


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

ZeusAndCrew said:


> You didn't read it very carefully! I said CONTRIBUTE to the problem. I didn't say they were the cause. I also know very well that bad breeders and other factors are part of the problem.
> 
> I have ZERO TOLERANCE for dog fighters as well as people who think its o.k. to fight dogs. PERIOD!
> I am not the one who will be judged in the end. The evil dog fighters will be the ones who will be judged.
> ...


Bye.:clap:


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> stories like that come and go but what does JQP see everyday? Your spiked bully or APBT walking with the gangster kid from down the street. Stories in the media are forgotten quickly but when it is in your face everyday that is what you will really remember. Yes they are both bad for our breed but like I said ppl remember what they see everyday.


^^^^^^^
This is true.

*Old dog:* No, I'm not going to do anything to his corpse. That's just gross.

As for the men you mentioned, I doubt they had the negative habits RB had (drug use, drug sales, etc.). The worst they likely did was hang a few peds & get drunk - neither of which I condone, but they fall far from infractions like illicit drug use & possible drug dealing.

As for dog fighting, you must not know me well. I support & honor the warrior history of our breed & I am in no way, shape or form ashamed of the canine warriors found in the pedigrees of my dogs. In fact I embrace them.

However if you are going to engage in fighting dogs, IMO you need to be squeaky clean in all other aspects of your life. Why? Because if you do get busted the last thing we need is another headline like Bill's - drugs & tons of guns do NOT make this breed look good. And this is not just about him - it's about ANYONE who tries to mix drugs & guns with the dogs. ANYONE who is doing it is hurting the breed.

JMHO.

Blessings to all...


----------



## Jax_09 (Nov 24, 2009)

ABK said:


> ^^^^^^^
> This is true.
> 
> *Old dog:* No, I'm not going to do anything to his corpse. That's just gross.
> ...


Obviously I can't speak for anybody but myself, but I don't think anyone will necessarily disagree with any of this, other than the speculation that these other dogmen were NEVER involved the the bad habits you mentioned, but that is neither here nor there, its not our place to judge or condemn any of these men, it is hypocritical and ignorant.

The problem is the lack of respect shown for the men who pioneered the breed and characteristics that we all love so much today. I agree that it doesn't look good for the breed, the media rarely produces anything that does, but that doesn't give us the right to dance on RB's grave. Further more, to the others who think we all support modern day matching, that is simply not the case. There is nothing wrong with having and showing respect for the men and dogs who made the breed what it is today. End.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

ABK said:


> ^^^^^^^
> This is true.
> 
> *Old dog:* No, I'm not going to do anything to his corpse. That's just gross.
> ...


 Blah ,blah ,blah all quite illustrative of your lack of actual knowledge of some of the men who made this breed what it was. Why don't you go look up Maurice Carver's actual history and the way he made his money and then get back to me on that , see how that works for you.

Ever hear the term 'don't speak ill of the dead'? And regardless of how Bill made his money he had an undeniable effect on these dogs. Furthermore there's a heck of a lot of folks in this country that do what he did , and in some locales grass is already quasi legal so what's your point?

And if you're going to jump up and down about that then lets see you jump up and down about all the folks making their *legal* money off two of the worst poisons mankind ever became enamored of i.e. alcohol and tobacco , and hows about the wonderful folks at Monsanto? Those esteemed gentlemen who brought you DDT , 245-T ,Dioxin ,PCBs and who are so deep in your pocket foodwise that you're literally paying them to eat , and if you don't believe that one then look up how much of the corn , soybean an canola market production stems from genetically modified seed and who holds the patents , along with the RBGH ( recombinant bovine growth hormone) that's prevalent in your milk and milk products.

In your self-righteous indignation over the fact that some of us expressed respect for Bill and remorse at his passing you missed the point folks were making to you. That being let the dead rest in peace , he committed suicide for cripes sake , don't you really think that something must have been drastically wrong? You strike me as the sort who would jump up and down and protest at the death penalty being carried out on some murdering scumbag , yet you'll get on here and denigrate the memory of someone who ( as I stated) had an undeniable effect on the dogs.

That my boy is nothing more than pomposity and hypocrisy writ large for all to see.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

The thing is.......there is and always will be the "OLD ONES" CHEEZ.... but the point here is "RESPECT" for the dead. No matter what he did he was still a HUMAN BEING!!!!
You have to respect what once was to have the breed you say you love so much. Fighting is apart of this breed, if you don't like it..why do you own the breed?

What do you people think that you are doing something noble and heaven worthy because you got a pit bull that could of ended up in a pit!!! What in the world do you think they were bred for...whether you like it or not..they were bred to fight.
What about the bears and bulls they use to put the dogs on? I don't hear you complaining about that...it's in the past as well. Or raising the roof and spreading damnation because they used them alongside Irish wolfhounds to hunt and kill the Timberwolves off.
Lord get a life...you coming on her with your bleeps and mighter than thou attitude does nothing but make you look like a moron.
Like the bible says..."HE WHO HAS NOT SINNED CAST THE FIRST STONE", bet you peole on here screaming can't do that!


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

MetalGirl30 said:


> Like the bible says..."HE WHO HAS NOT SINNED CAST THE FIRST STONE", bet you peole on here screaming can't do that!


 Also............

" Judge not lest ye be judged."

" Remove the log from thine own eye before worrying about the mote in thy brothers eye."


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

OMG. I run Carver dogs and adore them. I am also thankful he produced this great bloodline. Nuff about that. But for Petes Sake. He had more vices than you could shake a stick at! I assure you most emphatically of that.
These old dog men were real human beings, they all had vices of some description or another. Dog fighting was probably the least of the vices.


----------

